# Sale of myLargescale.com



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Three years ago, there was some discussion about MLS being for sale. At the time, I had no plans to sell. I said that if the time came when it was no longer feasible for me to continue maintaining MLS along with my career and family duties, I would sell the site. That time has come. myLargescale.com has been sold to a company called Vertical Scope. I’ll give you some background on them in a minute and explain my reasoning for accepting their offer. 

Many of you know of the turmoil that I have had over the past couple of years. Between sick children, the loss of my father, taking care of my mom who suffers from dementia, moving twice, moving my mom in with us, losing my job, finding a new job, then another new job, several medical emergencies, and just life in general, it’s been a bit crazy. In addition, my interest in the hobby has waned somewhat. I’ve found other interests in smaller scales and other hobbies (I’ve been building a beautiful saltwater aquarium for a couple years now.) A result of my schedule and diminished interest was a somewhat neglected website. Updates were few and far in between. I rarely come to the site to indulge my hobby.

Back in October, someone representing Vertical Scope approached me about purchasing the site. It had been on my mind, so I responded and requested a little more information from them. I then set out and did a bunch of research on them. Vertical Scope is a company that buys established forum web sites like myLargescale.com. That is all they do. They currently run hundreds, maybe thousands of forums. Most are automotive forums that are very healthy and active. They also run a lot of other pet, powersports, sports, and technology forums. Forums are their business. 

Why Vertical Scope? I had always imagined that if I sold the site, it would be to someone in the hobby, someone who wanted to maybe use it as a supplemental income. I had thought that maybe another publisher or website in the industry might want to buy it. But as I thought about Vertical Scope, it made sense. There’s not one person that the whole site depends on. If the owner got hit by a train, there would be someone there to pick things up and keep it going. Vertical Scope will keep making sure the system is upgraded and running well. They have the capital to buy new hardware, keep software up to date, and have an in house development team to resolve issues and make updates.

Yesterday's revelations about LSOL just confirmed to me the reason why Vertical Scope was the right choice. Selling the site to them ensures its long term life beyond what I or any single individual can sustain.

So what’s next? The site was moved to Vertical Scope’s servers last week. I will be handing over the reins to a site admin at Vertical Scope shortly. There are no changes planned in the moderating staff. Everything is status quo. Vertical Scope's primary interest is that there be continuity. An admin from Vertical Scope will become your primary contact, and he will post here shortly. As for my role. I will be available to Vertical Scope to answer any operational questions and advise for some time, but I expect to step back to a moderator, then just forum member role over time. I have retained the rights to the masterclass articles and will be putting them online on another web site by the end of the year.

You guys aren't attached to me, you're attached to the site and to each other. I don't make this forum what it is, you do. I just keep it up and running, and that is the role that VS is going to take.

Thank you to Dwight and the other moderators past and present that have helped me all these years. Thank you to our advertisers that have supported us. Thank you to you the members for all your contributions and support over the years.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, 

Just wanted to introduce my self to you all. My name is Philip and I am a community manager for Verticalscope.com and will be taking over the WebMaster duties for Shad. I am here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current staff easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions please post them. 

What are our intentions? 

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with your board staff to help provide the resources and required to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members to better the overall knowledge shared in the community. 

Will leadership change? 

Continuity is the focus here, You as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while staff keep the walls and the roof up in this place; We are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You guys have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this and it’s paramount that we maintain this level of integrity. 

What am I here for? 

My primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier you all built the foundation and keep the roof from falling, I am here keeping the lights on inside. I will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is all taken care of and keep things running smoothly from behind the scenes. 

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Shad, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing. We all thank you VERY much for creating this site. You should be very proud of it, indeed. And I do hope life starts treating you better.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Shad
I am sure that I am not alone in not knowing about all the personal problems that you have been going through.
I hope and pray that things get better for and continue to get better. I hope you don't have to move again.
Moving aquariums is no fun - been there - done that.
I wish you the very best!
Tom


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Shad, I really didn't know you, but thanks for this site and all your efforts. 
All the best to you and your family. 
Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh wow, sad to read this Shad, but if this what you feel is best, good luck with it. Maybe now you can participate more and not just administrate.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

All the Best Shad! 

Thank you for MLS, 

Don


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I can't say that I really didn't know you because, let's face it, You are one of the best friends I ever made in Utah. I know you've been thinking about this for some time and I know you've made the right decision. 
Best of luck in all things as you move forward, and welcome Philip & Vertical Scope. 

Keep you clubs ready man... I'll be back.. 

Dave.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wishes Shad and THANKS









Hi Philip

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad! I really appreciate your work on the site over the years. I've met some really great people through the site and been helped by many others. Best wishes.

Chuck


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad thank you for giving us a home when Lysol pulled the plug. It, MLS, has a well respected reputation across the Largescale train world, be proud of what you started. 
I wish you and your family well for the future. Don't be a stranger eh? 

Philip welcome. It will be a very interesting next few months.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for your hard work and efforts all these years Shad. Take care of what's important.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well.......maybe Fred will come back since it's now Canadian owned, eh? 
http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=7702923 


Interesting on-line discussions...not to be repeated here or even linked. 

Get your Ghostery and AdBlockPlus up to date, boys.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Shad,

Thanks for building this site. I'll admit it's become an important part of my life, what with the friends I've made here, the education we share and stories we tell. 

I hope the sale represents some return on all your investment, and that you'll have some great fun with all your endeavors.

Best regards,
Cliff


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad and good luck in the future.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

Thanks for the "home" for the past thirteen years plus. The help I have received here over the years, has been priceless. Good luck to you in your future endeavors.

Hi Philip. Welcome to MLS.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Shad on the sale, less stress and more family time for you. 
You have brought this site a long way from the Utah garden rail club days 
and we have all enjoyed it warts and all. Wonder what the future holds?


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 03 Dec 2013 11:46 A {Snip} 
You guys aren't attached to me, you're attached to the site and to each other. I don't make this forum what it is, you do. I just keep it up and running, and that is the role that VS is going to take.
{Snip}

I beg to differ... I AM attached to you. Okay... I don't know you... I wouldn't know you if our locomotives ran into each other, but I have experienced many of the things you have described as occurring in your life and I do feel an attachment because of that. I also see you as the "Hero" that stepped up to the plate when the "internet world of G-Gauge" was in turmoil and you created MLS.


I do have some questions about the sale of MLS...

1) Will there still be the present structure of "unpaid members" and "Paid Members"?

2) Will there be a change in the pricing structure for the Paid Membership?

3) Will the on-line storage of Paid Membership remain available and operate as it has in the past?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Best wishes, Philip!
Do you do G-gauge yet?
Maybe we should start a pool...


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03 Dec 2013 02:52 PM 
Posted By ShadsTrains on 03 Dec 2013 11:46 A {Snip} 
You guys aren't attached to me, you're attached to the site and to each other. I don't make this forum what it is, you do. I just keep it up and running, and that is the role that VS is going to take.
{Snip}

I beg to differ... I AM attached to you. Okay... I don't know you... I wouldn't know you if our locomotives ran into each other, but I have experienced many of the things you have described as occurring in your life and I do feel an attachment because of that. I also see you as the "Hero" that stepped up to the plate when the "internet world of G-Gauge" was in turmoil and you created MLS.

I do have some questions about the sale of MLS...

1) Will there still be the present structure of "unpaid members" and "Paid Members"?

2) Will there be a change in the pricing structure for the Paid Membership?

3) Will the on-line storage of Paid Membership remain available and operate as it has in the past?



1) If that is how it has been that is how it will remain. I am still getting the lay of the land here personally. 

2) Typically no, the only time you might see an increase is if there is a need/want to launch a merch program to go with a paid membership. If this is organized it would be the same cost without and probably a little more with to offset the cost of production and shipping of something like tshirts.

3) I would imagine so, I have to look at how this was set up. I am assuming you are talking about image galleries? If it has to be changed in format we would make sure that there is an equal amount if not more storage offered.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Phillip

Welcome aboard. I PM you and thanks for the response

Shad
Best to you and your family. Enjoy the free time, and the hobby. Appreciate all the effort in establishing MLS as a place for us to speak trains!


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Charles, 

I just forwarded the message to the appropriate party. Its late in the day here so I suspect you should hear back by tomorrow the latest.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Shad thanks for opening the door to a new family. I may have ruffled the feather of an older brother or two, but it was never a reflection on you. 
I wish you better fortunes to come and thank you for doing your best to keep us whole. 

Be Blessed. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad
One last request.
Come by our Sept open house and YOU can give the girls a ride on the 1" scale and we can shot paint balls at you as you go around.
Thanks again for everything.
Kiss Mel and the girls for us. 
YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME HERE.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Shad for the past, and thank you Vertical Scope, and Philip, for the future. 
I hear that Canadian Members now get a lifetime free 1st class membership, eh????? 
Well, probably not. 
Looking forward to many years of enjoyable posting in the future. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Dec 2013 04:05 PM 
Thank you Shad for the past, and thank you Vertical Scope, and Philip, for the future. 
I hear that Canadian Members now get a lifetime free 1st class membership, eh????? 
Well, probably not. 
Looking forward to many years of enjoyable posting in the future. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
Well if you are in my neck of the woods ever I can take you to lunch?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad and good luck in the future.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good things that MLS has done over these years, Shad..... Lots of friends and lots of fun with folks in the hobby.... Marty's Run is a super example of what has come from membership and participation here.... 

Best to you, Mel and the girls...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Indeed, Thank You Shad for all your hard work!!! 
And Thank You for all the great folks I have met here on MLS also!! 

Drop in sometime Shad when in the southern part of AZ. 

Thanks, Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Shad. 

Hi Phillip, welcome! 

Can you point us to Vertical Scope's position with respect to successor liability after acquisition? Many of us here paid for "lifetime" membership several years back, one benefit of which was the removal of sidebar ads. (In fact, even after migration you can look at the site's current landing page, where at the bottom you will note the sales pitch for 1st class membership, including _"...we encourage you to Upgrade to 1st Class!! 1st Class membership includes access to 1st Class Members Only content, no annoying sidebar ads, a name badge to print off..."_ 

With the new VS model, and they way it monetizes sites through advertising, will lifetime members retain the benefits we purchased? 

Thanks, 
Josh


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Best wishes Shad and many many thanks for developing my favorite forum. 

Dale


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

Thanks for all you have done. It isn't often that 9 hours gets you on page 4 of a topic! That's a nice compliment to you -- and a good welcome to Phillip, 

Shad, best regards to you and your family and to any future endeavors. 

Alan


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Shad
Thanks for all your hard work and dedication, As a business owner I know some of what you have experienced, and I agree you have made
the correct decision. I wish you all the best, and hope you can enjoy the hobby now.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm still a little stunned. Remembering how Shad was maybe a little nervous that we'd represent the site in a professional manner when we did our first booth without him at the Queen Mary Show, and how everybody pulled together and made the banners & posters, abd did a pretty durned good job! And how that turned into our annual pizza parties! 

Shad, you've been there for us when others pulled the rug out, and you've kept us together, even when it's been like herding cats! I've learned more, seen more and better modeling, engineeering, and just plain enjoyable chat here than ANY place else on the web or off. I'm Sorry that life's been beating you so much about the head and shoulders, and my sincere hopes for an easier future. Thanks for hanging in as long as you have, and all the best.

Philip, you've got some pretty big shoes to fill here. But as I'm sure you've already learned, Shad has assembled a pretty terrific crew (and all the differing opinions you'll ever need). If you have a question, don't be shy about asking -- we'll be happy to tell you how to run things!

Good luck everybody!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow this is mind blowing.... I am off line for a couple days and it seems that the 2 biggest large scale forums are either going poke or changing hands







Nice to know MLS will remain online. Shad, you've done wonderful things here with the forums over the years as I joined way back when stepping up from the Aristo forum. Learned many things and met many new fellow large scale folks too here. I hope to see you again from time to time here on the forums. I don't get here as much as I used to, but still manage to check in from time to time. Since my laptop croaked, I've been limited to what and where I can go online thru the smart phone. Now that my nook is back up and running I can get on here and read / post easily without needing a magnifying glass







unfortunatly I can not post pictures of my latest work. That and those pictures are limited to my account on facebook under the Aristo tribute group. I do have a question for Admin on the membership accounts. Will the life members of which I am one of them get to keep our life memberships and our extended storage space in the forum here ??? I do remember paying a premium fee for the life membership and Shad gave us a larger storage space for us to use as well as never having to pay a renewal fee for our first class membership. I do welcome our new forum owners and hope to have a good working relationship with them as this is a good forum for us large scale modelers. Thanks !!! Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the only Large Scale Website I have ever been to. I have always been happy here. I sure have made a lot of friends.

I have had a lot of help from here 

Thanks for the Memories Shad 

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your efforts. The boxcar should always remind you of the many friends you have, even though you only met a few of us "face to face". I think you have made the right choice... hopefully we will have a better on line experience because the new staff can leverage their [probably] virtual server environment and dedicated software support to provide a stable platform for the forums, and you will gain many hours that can be focused on the things most important to you. 

Wishing you all the best... and maybe a return to the large scale fold in the future. 

With warm regards


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03 Dec 2013 10:48 PM 
This is the only Large Scale Website I have ever been to.

Well, I can't say this is the only LS site I've been to, but it's the only one I've joined. I sincerely hope that things continue as they are, or improve. Shad, I hope that the sale helps improve your personal situation, and allows you time time and freedom to enjoy whatever it it you love, be it trains, fish, family, or something else.

Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Boy, a lot has happened in the Large Scale world lately:


Aristo going out of business - though maybe to be reincarnated
Lysol going belly up
Greg E. vacating MLS, and now
Shad departing MLS - reverting to a member
What's next?

Anyway, the best of luck to Shad for the future;

-Ted


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Shad, best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for all you did for us over the last 13 years Shad. Its been a great ride and I've made some life long friends, and brought new things to me life. 
I owe you a big debt and I cant thank you enough for the opportunities you gave me. 

Best wishes for your future endeavours. 

David.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

All, VS will be honoring all 1st class memberships, including lifetime memberships. Nothing changes except that I am no longer the owner. The payment method for memberships may change, and they may migrate the forums to their standard software at some point. Whatever changes they do implement, they will honor all previous memberships, ad arrangements, etc. 

Marty, You had me till "paint ball".

Thank you all for your well wishes. I know this is a pretty big thing, and I know the timing was a little unfortunate with all the other turmoil in the hobby at the moment. Everything just fell into place to make it happen. I know I'm getting accused of taking my money and running, but that was really the farthest thing from my mind. My whole reason for selling was that MLS survive, and hopefully thrive again. I wrestled with the decision for a long time. It was very difficult for me. As recently as last week, I was having second thoughts. Ultimately though, I knew that this was the right choice. It's a win for everyone. A win for the community, you guys, because the forum goes on, with a stable attentive owner. A win for VS, because they get a site that is profitable, and for the most part the community behaves themselves. A win for me, because I can now focus on the other items in my life without the worry of what's going on here.

This is by no means goodbye. I'll still be around. Probably not as often, but I intend to check in from time to time. I've got my eye on a live steam engine that I might just pick up.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad...it was a great ride...and a ride I hopes keep going. It seems you've passed the baton to someone that will run with it. Thank you for saving GRR blogging...when LySOL crapped out. Thank you for having a booth at the Rusty Bucket...so we could show the Red Shirts we were pissed. Thank you for causing Fletch to fly from Oz to meet us. Thank you for bring your Dad with ya...so we could all get to know him. Thank you for providing a mechanism for a huge number of MLSers to get together to party...and swap stories...and joke...and tease...and heck, sometimes run trains. Thru this site, I've met and dined...and drank with an enormous number of MLSers. Somehow, we all stick together...and that would NOT have been possible without MLS as a base.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shad.... I have only been visiting this site for a few years. I agree with Mike Reilley. I have met some of these guys and if were not for this forum I would not have had that opportunity.I also have had alot of help thru this site from all of the very helpful people here... Thank You for what you have done and best wishes to you and family..... Travis


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard Phillip and Vertical Scope.......


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Shad, 

thanks for all the years of maintaining open this kindergarden. 


Phillip, 
i'm sure, you itch to do something... 
so, why don't you start making posting of pics easier?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad;

Thanks for all you have done, and best wishes for the future. Don't know which steam locomotive you are eyeing, but I will throw the Roundhouse hat into the ring. I am really enjoying my Millie.










Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

A note to "Admin" - would it be possible for Vertical Scope to give us the names (URLs) of a few websites - possibly similar in nature and/or subject to MLS - tjat VS operates. I think it would be most informative for us to see how VS opertes: how slick or homey, whether we have to log in to do anything at all, how restrictive the posting rules are, etc.? 

In my travels around the Internet I often run into sites that I simply can't stand because of rules, passwords, usernames, cookies, pop-ups, overbearing ads, and so on. I understand the need for ads, but I dislike full-page ads that can't be clicked out of (Utube anyone?), annoying audio, posting photos held up for moderator approval, etc. 

I'll give VS the benefit of a doubt, but I've been a paying member of MLS since I got into the hobby a few years ago because I find it welcoming and forgiving. Obviously, Shad has the best of intentions to keep MLS aliva as it has been - many of us have experienced many or most of the trials he's undergone of late - but I think we'd appreciate a look at what we can expect of MLS' "new management". 

JackM


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad for providing a place to talk and learn about trains. It's been fun and will miss ya but good luck in the future.

Welcome aboard Phil. Later RJD


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Shad. 
Thank you for creating this gathering point for all people in the Large scale community. 
No matter the background, skills, experience, railways type, nationality - this is truly unique. 
Other sites are not as good as this, and this keeps me motivated to create / share with the world. 
I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish Shad well and as someone who has used and watched the various large scale fora for a few years now, it did not take me too long to realize that it took a dedicated type of guy who owned and ran them. Certainly not for the faint hearted. 
There have been times, for me, when this was a great place and other times when I felt it was not. However I hope Shad is able to get into his projects and that the new owner and Phillip find this an enjoyable and interesting new addition to their portfolio. 
I look forward to continue to readi the board and make the occasional post.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

e I don't know if I had really thanked you Shad in my post for all the things over the years and for all the work you've done here on the MLS forums. It has been fun and a good time over the years I've been here. I look forwards to more years of sharing and posting. Now if I can just get a real computer up and running I can share more of the last few months that I've been doing while I've been computer challanged, I can share the pictures of the new transfer yard and silver mine I've built, even the NG folks would love the silver mine I built. Anyway, thanks for everything Shad, it's been fun and keep popping in to check in. A lot of folks have been getting tied up with the complexities of life, myself included. But it's always ood to "check in" from time to time. That way nobody will worry about you... Rocky


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By parkdesigner on 03 Dec 2013 07:28 PM 
Sorry to see you go Shad. 

Hi Phillip, welcome! 

Can you point us to Vertical Scope's position with respect to successor liability after acquisition? Many of us here paid for "lifetime" membership several years back, one benefit of which was the removal of sidebar ads. (In fact, even after migration you can look at the site's current landing page, where at the bottom you will note the sales pitch for 1st class membership, including _"...we encourage you to Upgrade to 1st Class!! 1st Class membership includes access to 1st Class Members Only content, no annoying sidebar ads, a name badge to print off..."_ 

With the new VS model, and they way it monetizes sites through advertising, will lifetime members retain the benefits we purchased? 

Thanks, 
Josh 


Your lifetime membership perks will be honored. If you are seeing something out of the ordinary since the site was migrated please bring it to my attention so I can get it fixed.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 03 Dec 2013 10:06 PM 

Wow this is mind blowing.... I am off line for a couple days and it seems that the 2 biggest large scale forums are either going poke or changing hands







Nice to know MLS will remain online. Shad, you've done wonderful things here with the forums over the years as I joined way back when stepping up from the Aristo forum. Learned many things and met many new fellow large scale folks too here. I hope to see you again from time to time here on the forums. I don't get here as much as I used to, but still manage to check in from time to time. Since my laptop croaked, I've been limited to what and where I can go online thru the smart phone. Now that my nook is back up and running I can get on here and read / post easily without needing a magnifying glass







unfortunatly I can not post pictures of my latest work. That and those pictures are limited to my account on facebook under the Aristo tribute group. I do have a question for Admin on the membership accounts. Will the life members of which I am one of them get to keep our life memberships and our extended storage space in the forum here ??? I do remember paying a premium fee for the life membership and Shad gave us a larger storage space for us to use as well as never having to pay a renewal fee for our first class membership. I do welcome our new forum owners and hope to have a good working relationship with them as this is a good forum for us large scale modelers. Thanks !!! Rocky


Account should still be the same. If anything has changed since we switched the servers and you see your account looking different please please let me know. I will need to know what is wrong so I can fix it.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By JackM on 04 Dec 2013 06:09 AM 
A note to "Admin" - would it be possible for Vertical Scope to give us the names (URLs) of a few websites - possibly similar in nature and/or subject to MLS - tjat VS operates. I think it would be most informative for us to see how VS opertes: how slick or homey, whether we have to log in to do anything at all, how restrictive the posting rules are, etc.? 

In my travels around the Internet I often run into sites that I simply can't stand because of rules, passwords, usernames, cookies, pop-ups, overbearing ads, and so on. I understand the need for ads, but I dislike full-page ads that can't be clicked out of (Utube anyone?), annoying audio, posting photos held up for moderator approval, etc. 

I'll give VS the benefit of a doubt, but I've been a paying member of MLS since I got into the hobby a few years ago because I find it welcoming and forgiving. Obviously, Shad has the best of intentions to keep MLS aliva as it has been - many of us have experienced many or most of the trials he's undergone of late - but I think we'd appreciate a look at what we can expect of MLS' "new management". 

JackM 

Well this is probably the first large scale site we have acquired that I know of. The rules you have in place will not change. We do not allow popups, pop unders or ads that make noise on our network. If you do ever see anything like that on here please report it to me since it means one of the ad providers goofed and is sending the wrong inventory. Cookies on here work to save info for you like keeping you logged in or keeping track of what you have already read. Its tough to give you a list of sites to look at since without being logged in the sites always look different. You may not see all the forums on some and on many there are more ads for members. There are also some communities that are just not nearly as friendly as here and this is just the nature of some communities.

We run a lot of car and motorcycle sites, some watch collecting, tractor and lawn/garden sites. If there is something you are into I can probably direct you to a site you would actually like to spend more than 5 minutes on just to see what we are like. 


Well this is probably the first large scale site we have acquired that I know of. The rules you have in place will not change. We do not allow popups, pop unders or ads that make noise on our network. If you do ever see anything like that on here please report it to me since it means one of the ad providers goofed and is sending the wrong inventory. Cookies on here work to save info for you like keeping you logged in or keeping track of what you have already read. Its tough to give you a list of sites to look at since without being logged in the sites always look different. You may not see all the forums on some and on many there are more ads for members. There are also some communities that are just not nearly as friendly as here and this is just the nature of some communities. 

We run a lot of car and motorcycle sites, some watch collecting, tractor and lawn/garden sites. If there is something you are into I can probably direct you to a site you would actually like to spend more than 5 minutes on just to see what we are like.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello new Admin, 

Since this seems to be the best avenue, I'd like to ask about a few features that have fallen to the way side as the easiest fix for our beloved ex-leader. 
1st we used to be able to subscribe to thread so we could follow specific topics and Q and A's. Any chance that can return? 
2nd Home page looks naked, it used to log the 10-15 latest posts, including multiple posts to same thread, often one could see where active banter was occuring. 
3rd. Posting pics has long been a bane for many, can that be simplified? 

Welcome to our home away from home... 

John


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

I will be honest, the software this site runs on is not my native tongue. I will look into all of this and see what can be done in the interim.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

So the personification of Vertical Scope (who are not garden train hobby guys) is "admin". Hmmm, not very warm and fuzzy. I miss Shad already. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 04 Dec 2013 12:37 PM 
1st we used to be able to subscribe to thread so we could follow specific topics and Q and A's. Any chance that can return? 
2nd Home page looks naked, it used to log the 10-15 latest posts, including multiple posts to same thread, often one could see where active banter was occuring. 
3rd. Posting pics has long been a bane for many, can that be simplified? 

Since the site is now on the VS servers, re-enabling the subscribe functions is probably ok. I'll work with Phil and my other contacts to see that it gets re-enabled.

The home page probably will have to stay the way it is. The plugin that I was using to pull the most recent thread posts was what was causing a lot of the slowness and timeout issues. It appears that it is incompatible with this latest version of the forum.

One of the features of this latest version is that we can turn off the auto generation of links from URLs. This little feature broke a lot of things when it was introduced. Now that it can be disabled, we could re-introduce the UBB codes that allowed for simpler posting of photos. I will work with Phil to make that happen.. If the consensus is that people would like link generation disabled that is.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By tj-lee on 04 Dec 2013 01:55 PM 
So the personification of Vertical Scope (who are not garden train hobby guys) is "admin". Hmmm, not very warm and fuzzy. I miss Shad already. 

Best, 
TJ 
Hey TJ, 


You can call me Phil. On some sites I use my name on others I use admin, administrator, etc. Its mostly cause there are a few of us that use the account between the techs, me and support but mostly its me. If you want to know more, I live in Toronto Canada, I am 36 years old, I ride a bike a lot and am engaged to a woman named Alexandra. I do not own model trains, I don't thing I have the room in my postage stamp sized apartment for much right now. I can tell you that my nephew has recently developed an obsession with model trains so I may be looking to some of you for advice in a few weeks in regards to what to get the little man for Christmas.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

I live in Toronto Canada, - better than Hanoi... i think... 

I am 36 years old, - nature will remedy that. 

I ride a bike a lot - that should free money for trains. 

and am engaged - well, why should you escape the fate of most men. 

to a woman named Alexandra. - that name is the nicest thing we know about you until now... 

I do not own model trains, - Sinner! you'll go straight to ****! 

I don't thing I have the room... - go, implement a search-function and look up "pizza layout" 

... that my nephew has recently developed an obsession with model trains - that gives reason to hope. 
might be, that the "G"-genetic code is just a little recessive instead of nonexistent.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you both for prompt answers. 
Phil, not all accept change as gracefully as others. Give them time. 

Out of curiosity, you stated Shad, that you retained the rights to the Master Class stuff, does this mean that VertSco will retain the rights to any new stuff we post? 
I have to admit I was willing to be more beneficial to you than I will be to a company, I have a feeling we may see more links and less pics.... 

John


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I just hope a few things will be fixed now. Such as the ability to "Subscribe" to a post and get e-mail notifications of replies, just like every other forum in the world operates?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 04 Dec 2013 05:21 PM 
I just hope a few things will be fixed now. Such as the ability to "Subscribe" to a post and get e-mail notifications of replies, just like every other forum in the world operates? 
That would be my number 1 item to fix as well.

Ever since email notification was disabled, I have hardly been on mls - now only if someone points me to it for some specific reason....like this sale to VS.

Welcome Phil and VS.

I might take you up on your lunch offer if that is extended to every member of mls since I live in Canada, just 200 kms east of you and I occasionally visit my daughter who lives in Toronto.

Knut


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Shad- Thanks for everything you've done for us over the years….. but, especially for making sure we didn't kill each other over important issues like…… battery power vs. track power, narrow gauge vs. standard gauge, Aristo vs. USAT, metal wheels vs. plastic, Knuckle couplers vs. hook and loop, Kadees vs. all others, steam vs. diesel, brass track vs. stainless steel, sugar cones vs. regular….. did I miss anything? Best of luck to you. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for everything Shad and welcome Phil. You made a good purchase! I'm looking forward to 2014!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, 

I apologize. In an earlier post I thanked Shad for all of his work keeping this sight going but I neglected to welcome you and wish you well. Good luck in keeping this heard of cats happy.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 03 Dec 2013 11:08 PM 
Boy, a lot has happened in the Large Scale world lately:


Aristo going out of business - though maybe to be reincarnated
Lysol going belly up
*Greg E. vacating MLS*, and now
Shad departing MLS - reverting to a member
What's next?

Anyway, the best of luck to Shad for the future;

-Ted
What happened to/with Greg E. ????

He was pretty much the key contributor on mls when it came to technical things.
Did he get out of the hobby or did the personal attacks on mls finally get to him?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Joe Johnson on 05 Dec 2013 05:28 AM 
Phil, 

I apologize. In an earlier post I thanked Shad for all of his work keeping this sight going but I neglected to welcome you and wish you well. Good luck in keeping this heard of cats happy. I did the same thing, Joe... Just concentrated on thanking Shad and not saying hello to Phillip and the new folks... 

Thanks to the new owners for keeping the site going.... and thanks to you, Phil for your quick responses....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Question for Phil since he is reading and replying here: 

I just got back to mls a couple of days ago - when I heard about the sale. 

The bugs and issues that were reported months and years ago are still there. 
Does everyone need to re-report them in the bug section of the forum? 
Or if VS plans to move the forum and run it on different software, wait until that happens to see of some of these issues go away? 

I have run into four issues the last day: 

The lack of email notification - there were some suggestions how to bring that back at least for 1st Class members 
Notification that there is a new PM when in fact there is none 
False reset of the time window for active topics - just happened again this morning 
And the search function not working properly - ie it doesn't find entries even though they are clearly there 

None of these are new, these issues have been around for years along with others. 
Those are just the first four that have come up for me in the last day 

knut


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

KRS
Greg left the site due to one of the moderators saying something inappropriate about him in a thread and to my knowledge, nothing publicly within the MLS forum was done about it. No public apology was made and should have been by Shad and the moderator.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By krs on 05 Dec 2013 07:05 AM 
Question for Phil since he is reading and replying here: 

I just got back to mls a couple of days ago - when I heard about the sale. 

The bugs and issues that were reported months and years ago are still there. 
Does everyone need to re-report them in the bug section of the forum? 
Or if VS plans to move the forum and run it on different software, wait until that happens to see of some of these issues go away? 

I have run into four issues the last day: 

The lack of email notification - there were some suggestions how to bring that back at least for 1st Class members 
Notification that there is a new PM when in fact there is none 
False reset of the time window for active topics - just happened again this morning 
And the search function not working properly - ie it doesn't find entries even though they are clearly there 

None of these are new, these issues have been around for years along with others. 
Those are just the first four that have come up for me in the last day 

knut 

Ideally I would like to convert the site to a different software platform but this is not 100% and also is not something that is done overnight. I am still gathering the list of bugs to sort out the best course of action.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Phil, 

There's a discussion on Large Scale Central relative to VS's purchase of MLS, specifically who "owns" the content that is published on the forum. Many of us cross-post to multiple forums, and a number of us also publish this material in national magazines. Obviously if VS is going to claim anything posted to MLS as "theirs," this is going to pose a problem. I'll often use the same photos I post here in magazine articles, etc., and would be reluctant to post (read: I simply won't do it) if VS is going to claim copyright on a photo uploaded to this forum. Can you clarify who "owns" what in terms of content posted on the forum? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Phil;

First, a welcome is in order. Secondly, since others have noted software quirks in this thread, I will add my $0.02.

The site used to remove new post indicators automatically once the user had read them. Over the last few days I have noticed that I have to keep clicking the refresh icon to remove new post indicators manually. This is true both at work and at home. This situation is tolerable, but tends to get old quickly. I don't know whether it can be corrected, but thought it should be reported.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05 Dec 2013 09:28 AM 
Phil, 

There's a discussion on Large Scale Central relative to VS's purchase of MLS, specifically who "owns" the content that is published on the forum. Many of us cross-post to multiple forums, and a number of us also publish this material in national magazines. Obviously if VS is going to claim anything posted to MLS as "theirs," this is going to pose a problem. I'll often use the same photos I post here in magazine articles, etc., and would be reluctant to post (read: I simply won't do it) if VS is going to claim copyright on a photo uploaded to this forum. Can you clarify who "owns" what in terms of content posted on the forum? 

Later, 

K 
I'll second this question, and add the same question about pictures stored on MLS as part of the 1st Class privileges, just who "owns" those pics if they are posted to a thread here and on other forums.

I am very VERY reluctant to continue posting, or even hosting my pics here, if the pics I use are suddenly "claimed" by the host as their property like Facebook does.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And now the "Active Topics", which is the best way to see what you have not read and what is being posted, is suddenly truncated for me, with just a half page of topics listed instead of the hundreds that should be there? Anyone else notice this? 

Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By admin on 05 Dec 2013 09:17 AM 

Ideally I would like to convert the site to a different software platform but this is not 100% and also is not something that is done overnight. I am still gathering the list of bugs to sort out the best course of action. 
Can't be worse than this kluge of a system. Lots of time, effort and money allegedly went into bringing it to the great unwashed masses....and it still sux.
Work around after work around.
I wonder if the sale included all the old archives squirreled away from the last forum software.....?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't be worse than this kluge of a system. Lots of time, effort and money allegedly went into bringing it to the great unwashed masses....and it still sux. 
Work around after work around. 
I wonder if the sale included all the old archives squirreled away from the last forum software.....? 


Come on--you'd be like a bulldozer wandering around looking for a load to push if they ever fixed it! 

Keith


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

The active topics have shown a varied response for me for months. I can see a full page of threads and comeback in an hour and nothing shows up. Only the unread link will bring up everything I haven't read.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 04 Dec 2013 03:20 PM 
Thank you both for prompt answers. 
Phil, not all accept change as gracefully as others. Give them time. 

Out of curiosity, you stated Shad, that you retained the rights to the Master Class stuff, does this mean that VertSco will retain the rights to any new stuff we post? 
I have to admit I was willing to be more beneficial to you than I will be to a company, I have a feeling we may see more links and less pics.... 

John 





How come you stopped answering my questions? 
This issue will be the cause of hurt feelings and could lead to a very sterile site.... the fine print worked once, but there never will be another Master Class here, I bet.

Sincerely 
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Dec 2013 09:43 AM 
Posted By East Broad Top on 05 Dec 2013 09:28 AM 
Phil, 

There's a discussion on Large Scale Central relative to VS's purchase of MLS, specifically who "owns" the content that is published on the forum. Many of us cross-post to multiple forums, and a number of us also publish this material in national magazines. Obviously if VS is going to claim anything posted to MLS as "theirs," this is going to pose a problem. I'll often use the same photos I post here in magazine articles, etc., and would be reluctant to post (read: I simply won't do it) if VS is going to claim copyright on a photo uploaded to this forum. Can you clarify who "owns" what in terms of content posted on the forum? 

Later, 

K 
I'll second this question, and add the same question about pictures stored on MLS as part of the 1st Class privileges, just who "owns" those pics if they are posted to a thread here and on other forums.

I am very VERY reluctant to continue posting, or even hosting my pics here, if the pics I use are suddenly "claimed" by the host as their property like Facebook does.

To both Vic and Kevin,

I also read this discussion on LSC last night and I have the same concerns. I would like to have this clarified.

Thank you.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

You own your content, by posting content on this site you have granted us the right to publish it the content you posted here. Meaning we are allowed to keep it on the site.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

To be clear, if the content is created by YOU there is no reason you should not be allowed to publish it anywhere else. 

*EDITED, spelling.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for your efforts to clarify this, but... this site has a past and there is fine print in the old forum about those rights, such that, Shad has the rights to The Master Class Articles that were generated off site and shared here. A change in software sent them to 'safe keeping', for whom is now apparent. 
I believe you said the wording wasn't changed. Does that old statement still hold water? Where 'the Company' now replaces 'Shad'. 

Thanks for your time. 

John


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

I was not personally privy to all the details made in the acquisition so The Master Class Articles is a new one for me. I also have not yet seen a copy of the original Terms of Use for MyLargeScale.com but the standard terms of User we use can be found here: http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=mylargescale.com 

I suspect this will get picked apart as it typically does, if you have questions I will do my very best to answer them. I also wanted to point out, contrary to a popular rumor I will not ban you from the site for asking questions and opening a dialog particularly about questions you have about how we maintain sites we run.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Basically, what Phil is saying is, the terms of of user generated content haven't changed. If you post it here, it's still your content, but by posting it, you give the website the right to retain it on their systems and publish it as long as they want, in whatever format they want. It's the same. They, like I, had to CYA to make sure that content is created by you and you have the right to publish it on their site. 

The MC articles are different. They were created by Fletch and Chris and published as articles, and not forum content. The have been offline for some time as I haven't had the time to get them re-formatted. Since the articles were not online at the time of purchase, VS agreed to let me re-publish those on a different site, and link them back to the discussions here about the projects. I will be working on them soon. I'm not sure what domain name I'll use yet, I have a few to choose from. When I have them online, I'll post here and let you know so that you can browse them again. 

Posted By krs on 05 Dec 2013 07:05 AM 
The lack of email notification - there were some suggestions how to bring that back at least for 1st Class members 
Notification that there is a new PM when in fact there is none 
False reset of the time window for active topics - just happened again this morning 
And the search function not working properly - ie it doesn't find entries even though they are clearly there 

None of these are new, these issues have been around for years along with others. 
Those are just the first four that have come up for me in the last day 

I've already reached out to Phil and their sys admin about the email notifications. There's no reason those can't resume. My server was caught up in spam filters thanks to the person that previously owned the IP addresses I was assigned. I did my best to get out of them, but it just proved too difficult. Now that we can relay through the VS system, which I am assuming is registered, mail should come through just fine.

If you're getting a notification that you have a PM, you have a PM. There are two tabs on the PM page. One for messages, and one for notifications. If you go to the page, and there are no messages, click on "notifications". If you still get the message, go into your messages and notifications and delete them all to see if the problem goes away. You never mentioned that this wasn't resolved. I just looked in the database and you don't have any unread messages. Try deleting them all and tell me what happens. Squeaky wheel and all..

I haven't experienced any problems with the active topics page. The page keeps the last time I logged on as the time I last visited. If you are inactive for a period of time, even if you keep the window open, it will reset.

Search, well, it's just plain broken. Did my best to fix it, but it just plain don't work. Perhaps that is one that VS can fix.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See Shad 
Paint ball s don't sound so bad after all this.LOL


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

It was reported by the dinosaur that all the other VS sites are plastered with adds, The question remains they plastered with adds BEFORE VS took over or was it normal for that site to begin with. Enlighten us oh great one.. 

Bob wrote on the other site 

What's causing the angst (and you think this thread is bad? You should see my private emails!) is that VS has, for lack of a better phrase, a terrible track record dealing with the forum spaces they get into. There's no denying that, there are dozens of threads about it. 

Can you please show those dozens of threads and not refer to things not shown.. Edit the other Bob posted the links, however all of them are from the initial days of being bought out and refer to other posts in other forums about other take overs. Propagation of hey look what happened there -->


Combine that with LSers being an opinionated bunch, and naturally distrustful of any change (see various NMRA threads) it turns into a perfect storm of paranoia. 

You know what they say about opinions right Bob? 

Doesn't help when the band wagon starts the music and plays "The skys fallin again" but then again the chosen few spew their repeated propaganda right Bob?


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to report that I can no longer use my pictures stored on my MLS webspace to post on other places on the internet. Is this just a temporary problem or is it the way it is now? Thanks for your interest in this problem.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"You know what they say about opinions right Bob? 

Doesn't help when the band wagon starts the music and plays "The skys fallin again" but then again the chosen few spew their repeated propaganda right Bob?" 
AND what is THIS supposed to mean!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I do websites for several members of MLS at 4largescale.com and as a condition and convenience I use the pictures located on their their MLS webspace I just checked and all the pictures show up just fine


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Dean, cool site


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Bill C. on 05 Dec 2013 01:03 PM 
I'm sorry to report that I can no longer use my pictures stored on my MLS webspace to post on other places on the internet. Is this just a temporary problem or is it the way it is now? Thanks for your interest in this problem. 
Are your linked images not showing? If you have a link to another site where this is happening and the photos are hosted here please let me know.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill, sorry about that. Looks like your account got caught in my cleaning out of old user data. It's that blasted period at the end of your username causing problems again.. I've copied your files over.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By D-n-H - Kirkville Branch on 05 Dec 2013 12:57 PM 
It was reported by the dinosaur that all the other VS sites are plastered with adds, The question remains they plastered with adds BEFORE VS took over or was it normal for that site to begin with. Enlighten us oh great one.. 

Bob wrote on the other site 

What's causing the angst (and you think this thread is bad? You should see my private emails!) is that VS has, for lack of a better phrase, a terrible track record dealing with the forum spaces they get into. There's no denying that, there are dozens of threads about it. 

Can you please show those dozens of threads and not refer to things not shown.. Edit the other Bob posted the links, however all of them are from the initial days of being bought out and refer to other posts in other forums about other take overs. Propagation of hey look what happened there -->


Combine that with LSers being an opinionated bunch, and naturally distrustful of any change (see various NMRA threads) it turns into a perfect storm of paranoia. 

You know what they say about opinions right Bob? 

Doesn't help when the band wagon starts the music and plays "The skys fallin again" but then again the chosen few spew their repeated propaganda right Bob? So....are you referring to Bob on the Other Site? I would suspect if you had a question for him, asking it there might get an answer.
If you do rear up on the new outfit....which hopefully you have.....maybe those who have know why those questions and comment show up on the other site and not here.
Careful what you drag home.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

to admin. or shad 
when i try to look up old posts by o say me it goes for all go to persons name look at posts it gives a page of posts then at bottom it may say page 5 or 6 or more pages click on page 2 or 3 and it takes to a search page not 
the next page of posts. can this be fixed? it worked about 2 days ago but not now. 
dick413


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By D-n-H - Kirkville Branch on 05 Dec 2013 12:57 PM 
It was reported by the dinosaur that all the other VS sites are plastered with adds, The question remains they plastered with adds BEFORE VS took over or was it normal for that site to begin with. Enlighten us oh great one.. 

Bob wrote on the other site 

What's causing the angst (and you think this thread is bad? You should see my private emails!) is that VS has, for lack of a better phrase, a terrible track record dealing with the forum spaces they get into. There's no denying that, there are dozens of threads about it. 

Can you please show those dozens of threads and not refer to things not shown.. Edit the other Bob posted the links, however all of them are from the initial days of being bought out and refer to other posts in other forums about other take overs. Propagation of hey look what happened there -->


Combine that with LSers being an opinionated bunch, and naturally distrustful of any change (see various NMRA threads) it turns into a perfect storm of paranoia. 

You know what they say about opinions right Bob? 

Doesn't help when the band wagon starts the music and plays "The skys fallin again" but then again the chosen few spew their repeated propaganda right Bob? 
I will try to address this as best I can since this is all cut and paste from another site I am not on. 

Google searches for problems with Verticalscope.com: No one is perfect and with so many on the internet finding their voice its important to recognize the difference between a soap box, a high horse, and that there are three sides to every story. Since I started working here almost 4 years ago I have seen a tremendous change in the way our work is handled. I have also heard historic mistakes we made and some we even invented in the very beginning. There is a lot we have learned about communities and yes each one is equally as unique as the other and should be handled correctly. The main thing you will see if you take a closer look at what the common searches will tell you is that first off the content is over 5 years old. Second if you are referencing the AdminZone threads you should take the time to read all of it as I did when I first started here. There is loads of arguments for as well as against, remember three sides. There is a compliant a user made on a site where they where banned from a site though they where a lifetime member. To put it bluntly, if you break the rules on a site a premium membership is not a get out of jail free card. Demanding a refund for your premium membership after you have already got use out of it on the site and then where ejected for breaking the rules is like walking into a crowded movie theater yelling FIRE! Then getting ejected and then demanding the price of admission back.

Ads on our network: I can give you the entire list of sites we own and if you visit them they most likely will have ads, lots of them. Join the site and you see a great deal less ads on the site. The reason for ads on the sites is simple, the site costs money to maintain and its free for you to use. Guests see more ads because guest traffic contributes nothing to the site when they land here. Like an uninvited guest at a party, you don't know who brought them but they are drinking your beer... the hope is they might drop some coins in the couch for you to find while you clean up. If you see a site on our network and it peaks your interest why join it and see what its like from a member's perspective. 

Rules on sites: The rules before we come along are usually written by the mods and admins of the site. These in part are what makes the community what it is, the foundation that the spirit and principles the site was built on. I have only been known to change rules on a site when its something that needs to be changed and is discussed with the sites mods and admins. There is the rare occasion where you have a site that has no rules regarding things like NWS content posted anywhere on the site and this usually is changed for the best interest of the site ranking not tanking on google cause its not safe for all ages. This is clearly a family friendly site so the rules here would remain the same in the best interest of the community. 


If you have specific questions or requests please post them as I will continue to do my very best to answer all of them.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Dick413 on 05 Dec 2013 02:38 PM 
to admin. or shad 
when i try to look up old posts by o say me it goes for all go to persons name look at posts it gives a page of posts then at bottom it may say page 5 or 6 or more pages click on page 2 or 3 and it takes to a search page not 
the next page of posts. can this be fixed? it worked about 2 days ago but not now. 
dick413 
Will look into this. What I really need to do is post a bugs thread where I can have everyone add their issues to so we can cross them off as we get through them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a forum for bugs here...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a forum for bugs here...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By kormsen on 04 Dec 2013 03:18 PM 

I do not own model trains, - Sinner! you'll go straight to ****! 
I don't thing I have the room... - go, implement a search-function and look up "pizza layout" 
... that my nephew has recently developed an obsession with model trains - that gives reason to hope. 
might be, that the "G"-genetic code is just a little recessive instead of nonexistent. 
Hey Phil, I'll second what Kormsen said, and add that you should also check out the Gnatterbox crowd. Those people are crazy, seem to be having way too much fun, and they're in the same boat as you in regards to size. 

http://forum.gn15.info/index.php

===>Cliffy


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05 Dec 2013 02:49 PM 
There's a forum for bugs here... 
Rookie mistake, gimmie a minute to find the section. In the mean time if you have bugs you find please post them there so I can follow.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Phillip 

We are used to posting [possible/probable/absolute] bugs over in the Specific forum called "Forum bugs and testing". It is near the bottom under the banner Web Site and Forum Help. I recommend we continue to post threads there. You may find some recurring themes in that forum. 
Welcome aboard.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, they do not show up on the Fark.com photoshop contest pages. I have always been able to copy the link from this page: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/BillC/ but it is now blank. 

I have always had trouble getting a link from the Bill C. Manage Gold Member page: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/manage.asp?path= due to a discrepancy between what I believe is a space or period in my user name. All help is appreciated.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil:

I have been perusing the VerticalScope web site. My, what a portfolio of subjects and web fora. Impressive.









Then I noted one that I am a member of one of them! (DodgeIntrepid dot Net). I have never been real active on that site (only joined it because my son was heavily involved in it, helping people with Dodge Intrepid problems, and posting photos of his car and modifications to it [swapping the original engine for a bigger one!]. He was also a moderator there for a while, but "life" and family have turned his attentions elsewhere lately.) Like a lot of people here, my son has made many really good friends on that site!

That forum software is quite nice, except the visual aspect is kind of "busy", when compared to MLS. The advertising there is only about as irritating as it is here, which is to say, not all that bothersome and is acceptable (even for someone that is not a paying member) to keep the site running (I have even visited an advertiser there a time or two!).


But, I wonder, which "Vertical" will MLS fall into? We are not really an "Automotive" subject, nor do I see us as being in the category of "Power Equipment". Although I consider "Train watching" (an adjunct to my garden railroading) as my preferred "Sport", I do not think we fall into the categories of "Sports" or "PowerSports". And although we do a lot with "Technology" in our miniature Railroads, some of it (Live Steam) is way too old for most to think of it as "Tech", so I don't see us fitting into that community. Is VerticalScope starting a new "Vertical"?


Oh well... welcome aboard! You have a full plate that should keep you busy for a while, and maybe get you a few late (or all) nighter's working on the code. As a programmer myself, I am glad it is you and not me!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Bill C. on 05 Dec 2013 04:11 PM 
Phil, they do not show up on the Fark.com photoshop contest pages. I have always been able to copy the link from this page: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/BillC/ but it is now blank. 

I have always had trouble getting a link from the Bill C. Manage Gold Member page: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/manage.asp?path= due to a discrepancy between what I believe is a space or period in my user name. All help is appreciated. 
Bill all your images have been restored. Directory browsing wasn't enabled, I just enabled it. You are all set.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By admin on 05 Dec 2013 11:11 AM 
You own your content, by posting content on this site you have granted us the right to publish it the content you posted here. Meaning we are allowed to keep it on the site. 
Okay. Does not quite jibe with the TOS items from VS I have seen, but, okay.
Now...I have at times been known to generate and publish "fixes" for some of the garbage we are in possession of.
I cross post it on all sorts of forums. It is copyrighted to ME, and often it will say that (especially after I had one or two "lifted").
Is there to be any problem with that?
Sometime it is published in conjunction with Kalmbach Publishing, used by permission (since I own it).

I can stop doing that, full stop, if it's an issue.

Just some clarification.

Thanks


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 05 Dec 2013 12:09 PM 
Posted By krs on 05 Dec 2013 07:05 AM 
The lack of email notification - there were some suggestions how to bring that back at least for 1st Class members 
Notification that there is a new PM when in fact there is none 
False reset of the time window for active topics - just happened again this morning 
And the search function not working properly - ie it doesn't find entries even though they are clearly there 

None of these are new, these issues have been around for years along with others. 
Those are just the first four that have come up for me in the last day 

I've already reached out to Phil and their sys admin about the email notifications. There's no reason those can't resume. My server was caught up in spam filters thanks to the person that previously owned the IP addresses I was assigned. I did my best to get out of them, but it just proved too difficult. Now that we can relay through the VS system, which I am assuming is registered, mail should come through just fine.

If you're getting a notification that you have a PM, you have a PM. There are two tabs on the PM page. One for messages, and one for notifications. If you go to the page, and there are no messages, click on "notifications". If you still get the message, go into your messages and notifications and delete them all to see if the problem goes away. You never mentioned that this wasn't resolved. I just looked in the database and you don't have any unread messages. Try deleting them all and tell me what happens. Squeaky wheel and all..

I haven't experienced any problems with the active topics page. The page keeps the last time I logged on as the time I last visited. If you are inactive for a period of time, even if you keep the window open, it will reset.

Search, well, it's just plain broken. Did my best to fix it, but it just plain don't work. Perhaps that is one that VS can fix.
Thanks for the reply Shad,

On the PM/Notification, I finally figured out what the problem was.
In one of the PM's the reply I was looking for was all covered in the subject line so I never really opened the message itself (since there was no additional message) - so this kept coming up as a notification. Not an issue, sorry

On the "Active Topics" issue - does the selected time period selectable at the top right not remain at the chosen setting until I change it?
It seems to occasionally be set to a different option than what I had selected.
I don't really understand your comment that it resets after a while - if I set it to list active topics of the last 2 days for instance, should it not keep that setting until I change it


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 05 Dec 2013 07:26 PM 
{Snip}

On the "Active Topics" issue - does the selected time period selectable at the top right not remain at the chosen setting until I change it?
It seems to occasionally be set to a different option than what I had selected.
I don't really understand your comment that it resets after a while - if I set it to list active topics of the last 2 days for instance, should it not keep that setting until I change it

My experience with the Active Topics time setting is that it updates to the present time AFTER the last time you refresh the page. Say you set it to show the last 2 days, it will then show all the topics active in the last 2 days, and you spend 10 minutes reading the items of interest, then you refresh the page and it will show what has been added since the last refresh of the page, i.e.: what occurred in the last 10 minutes.

Personally, I use the "Unread Topics" feature; that way, when I refresh the page, any topics I have not yet opened and read will still be displayed in the list along with anything added since the last time I refreshed the page.

The first time I used the feature, I had multiple pages of topics I really didn't care about, so I read just the ones I wanted to see, then refreshed the page one more time to be sure nothing of interest was added whilst I was reading, and then I clicked the "Mark all Read" so that the big long list of topics was eliminated.

Then each day, I see only those topics that are new... I read the ones of interest, refresh the page, and read any new ones of interest (and repeat until the list has no more NEW topics of interest) and then click "Mark all Read" to clear the list again.

Sometimes I use the Active Topics feature to find a thread that I am interested in re-reading, but because it has nothing new in it, it is not in the Unread list. I set the date control to the last day or two (depending on how long I think it may have been since the last addition).


Another thought... I have noticed that sometimes when I am logging in, that if the system seems to hang and I get antsy and click Log-In again, the date in the Active Topics feature will have updated to the time of the first attempt to log-in that day (that one I got antsy and aborted by re-sending the log-in info) and the list will be empty until I reset it to some time in the past.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Krs, I was troubled by the active topics reverting to a shorter time. I solved the problem by going to the yesterday setting and then when that page came up, I saved it as a bookmark. That way it always comes up the way I want it to. Chuck


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 05 Dec 2013 08:01 PM 
Krs, I was troubled by the active topics reverting to a shorter time. I solved the problem by going to the yesterday setting and then when that page came up, I saved it as a bookmark. That way it always comes up the way I want it to. Chuck 
That works... I've been doing it for all 13 years I've been here. It saves your logon info too...you go directly to the Active Pages of the last day this way.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 05 Dec 2013 02:38 PM 
to admin. or shad 
when i try to look up old posts by o say me it goes for all go to persons name look at posts it gives a page of posts then at bottom it may say page 5 or 6 or more pages click on page 2 or 3 and it takes to a search page not 
the next page of posts. can this be fixed? it worked about 2 days ago but not now. 
dick413 Phillip

When looking up old postings by other *Users*, using the *Posts* tab on that *User's Journal* page (i.e. User Name >> Posts Tab >> View all of UserX's posts), providing that that User has allowed access to their User Journal page in their User Profile Settings.

After the first results set page displays, note in the query string portion of the URL that is displayed in the browser's address field that the */uid/nnnn/* is present in the query string.

If there is a multi-page results set returned for that User and you click on the *Page 2* button, a standard Search Page is displayed instead of what you were expecting. If you look at the URL query string in the browser's address field, you'll see that while the */afpg/2/* has been added to the query string, the */uid/nnnn/* has been dropped, which is why the standard Search Page is displayed, and not *Page 2* of the results set as expected.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck. This works so much better. Now I have to change my Droid to do the same. Ah success, now my Droid is also set up to pull up 2 day old threads worth of posts.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad, the missing page is restored and I can now link to it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

Glad to be able to help. Sometimes there are workarounds.

Chuck


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Dec 2013 04:21 PM 
Phil:

I have been perusing the VerticalScope web site. My, what a portfolio of subjects and web fora. Impressive.










Then I noted one that I am a member of one of them! (DodgeIntrepid dot Net). I have never been real active on that site (only joined it because my son was heavily involved in it, helping people with Dodge Intrepid problems, and posting photos of his car and modifications to it [swapping the original engine for a bigger one!]. He was also a moderator there for a while, but "life" and family have turned his attentions elsewhere lately.) Like a lot of people here, my son has made many really good friends on that site!

That forum software is quite nice, except the visual aspect is kind of "busy", when compared to MLS. The advertising there is only about as irritating as it is here, which is to say, not all that bothersome and is acceptable (even for someone that is not a paying member) to keep the site running (I have even visited an advertiser there a time or two!).


But, I wonder, which "Vertical" will MLS fall into? We are not really an "Automotive" subject, nor do I see us as being in the category of "Power Equipment". Although I consider "Train watching" (an adjunct to my garden railroading) as my preferred "Sport", I do not think we fall into the categories of "Sports" or "PowerSports". And although we do a lot with "Technology" in our miniature Railroads, some of it (Live Steam) is way too old for most to think of it as "Tech", so I don't see us fitting into that community. Is VerticalScope starting a new "Vertical"?


Oh well... welcome aboard! You have a full plate that should keep you busy for a while, and maybe get you a few late (or all) nighter's working on the code. As a programmer myself, I am glad it is you and not me!










Falls under collectable. Its not listed yet on the VS website, I don't have an answer why.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 05 Dec 2013 04:57 PM 
Posted By admin on 05 Dec 2013 11:11 AM 
You own your content, by posting content on this site you have granted us the right to publish it the content you posted here. Meaning we are allowed to keep it on the site. 
Okay. Does not quite jibe with the TOS items from VS I have seen, but, okay.
Now...I have at times been known to generate and publish "fixes" for some of the garbage we are in possession of.
I cross post it on all sorts of forums. It is copyrighted to ME, and often it will say that (especially after I had one or two "lifted").
Is there to be any problem with that?
Sometime it is published in conjunction with Kalmbach Publishing, used by permission (since I own it).

I can stop doing that, full stop, if it's an issue.

Just some clarification.

Thanks
We will not stop you from publishing your content on other sites. Its your content.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Phillip, 
If all is as it appears we should be fine and not dead yet. 

Nobody changes unless they have too..... we will adjust. 

I was unaware that some have unlimited storage ... mine is about full, any chance you can give 1st class more space? 
I have already decided that I don't want to strip pics from my threads. I can go back to Photobucket and others, if that's my last option. 

PS; on the bugs thread, I'm succint, not harsh, no need to apologize for being new. 

Welcome aboard. 

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I just re-enabled the subscriptions. Let us know if you have problems.


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 06 Dec 2013 10:14 AM 
Welcome Phillip, 
If all is as it appears we should be fine and not dead yet. 

Nobody changes unless they have too..... we will adjust. 

I was unaware that some have unlimited storage ... mine is about full, any chance you can give 1st class more space? 
I have already decided that I don't want to strip pics from my threads. I can go back to Photobucket and others, if that's my last option. 

PS; on the bugs thread, I'm succint, not harsh, no need to apologize for being new. 

Welcome aboard. 

John More storage should not be an issue, I just need to look into how it works on this particular software platform.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 05 Dec 2013 08:01 PM 
Krs, I was troubled by the active topics reverting to a shorter time. I solved the problem by going to the yesterday setting and then when that page came up, I saved it as a bookmark. That way it always comes up the way I want it to. Chuck Good idea Chuck, I'll try that
Knut


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, I thought of something, I'd like to delete and clean out my photo storage thing. BUT I don't want to do it one photo at a time. 
Can that be changed fairly easy?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 06 Dec 2013 10:31 AM 
I just re-enabled the subscriptions. Let us know if you have problems. 
I subscribed to this thread yesterday (Dec 6th) and haven't yet received any e-mail notifications for the two posts so far on Dec 7th.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting on this site has been very hit or miss today.. not good.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 07 Dec 2013 07:42 AM 
Posted By chuck n on 05 Dec 2013 08:01 PM 
Krs, I was troubled by the active topics reverting to a shorter time. I solved the problem by going to the yesterday setting and then when that page came up, I saved it as a bookmark. That way it always comes up the way I want it to. Chuck Good idea Chuck, I'll try that
Knut
For whatever it's worth, the way I've been doing it since almost Day One...

1 - Open Active Topics (I have a bookmark that takes me straight to it, bypassing the home page, forum page, etc.)

2 - If I see a topic I want to read, right-click and select "Open in New Window." 

3 - Read the topic, and when finished, close the window. Active Topics is still just like I left it.

"Open in New Tab" would also work, but I'm set in my ways (I was doing this long before New Tabs existed). I have yet to have Active Topics reset itself in the time it takes me to read what I wish, and that includes a time when I read a lot more.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, I thought of something, I'd like to delete and clean out my photo storage thing. BUT I don't want to do it one photo at a time 
Marty, 
Whenever I want to do some serious maintenance on the storage, I log in using Internet Explorer and FTP. Then I can highlight and delete or move multiple files at once.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just subscribed, I'll watch for notifications. 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a bunch of notifications today. So maybe someone had to enable the system again for them to work.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I got some notifications today. It's working for me now.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! I just ran across this yesterday, but it took me a while to remember what my password was since I've been away for a while. Despite how some people have been taking this change, I for one am just fine with it and would love to be of assistance if I can in any way. However I do accept the change with some caution since being moderated by a company is somewhat different than dealing with an individual who has roughly the same perspective as myself. This I'm sure everyone understands.

Thank you Shad for providing us with a quality forum to use for reference. Just so you know, even though I haven't logged in for awhile, I have been continuously looking for information that answers my questions and so this forum has been a big help to me. I wish you luck on your future and I hope your situation improves. Even though I don't personally know you or chatted with you, I am still grateful and I hope you will be able to enjoy this wealth of information now that you don't have to be in charge. 

For the new owners' representative, Phillip, I can't vouch for everyone, but I for one am here to seek and to give help where I can, regardless of who's running the site. This may be different, but I for one won't be detered from using this forum just because a company now runs it. I would however appreciate any information regarding this sale which affects the members of the forum. May I suggest putting up a "sticky" which details exactly what is and isn't going to change? In case you don't know, a sticky is a topic which stays at the top of the list. That might save some time for both you and the members of the forum. If you've already done so, please forgive me, I haven't looked for such a topic yet.


You want to get started in model railroading? You just looking for a train under the tree? These are the people to talk to. I myself am getting back into G scale, and this time I plan to be way more active than I have been. I can tell you when I was starting G scale, or more like wanting to take the hobby to the next level, this site was a big asset. If you get any grief from certain members about the changes... well after all it's your job and I'm sure you've experienced resistance before. But speaking to the members of the forum, let's make this as smooth as possible. After all, this is an asset to everyone, we shouldn't abandon it simply because ownership changed hands. Imagine where the Santa Fe would be today if it didn't adapt to new conditions. We must do the same in order to keep this forum a great resource for modelers. However I do share the same concerns, and as I said above I would like to see the details if it wouldn't be too much trouble.

I wish everyone a great holiday season and with all this change that has been occurring in the large scale community, let's work to turn that change into something positive.









--James


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By jjwtrainman on 08 Dec 2013 07:05 PM 
Wow! I just ran across this yesterday, but it took me a while to remember what my password was since I've been away for a while. Despite how some people have been taking this change, I for one am just fine with it and would love to be of assistance if I can in any way. However I do accept the change with some caution since being moderated by a company is somewhat different than dealing with an individual who has roughly the same perspective as myself. This I'm sure everyone understands.

Thank you Shad for providing us with a quality forum to use for reference. Just so you know, even though I haven't logged in for awhile, I have been continuously looking for information that answers my questions and so this forum has been a big help to me. I wish you luck on your future and I hope your situation improves. Even though I don't personally know you or chatted with you, I am still grateful and I hope you will be able to enjoy this wealth of information now that you don't have to be in charge. 

For the new owners' representative, Phillip, I can't vouch for everyone, but I for one am here to seek and to give help where I can, regardless of who's running the site. This may be different, but I for one won't be detered from using this forum just because a company now runs it. I would however appreciate any information regarding this sale which affects the members of the forum. May I suggest putting up a "sticky" which details exactly what is and isn't going to change? In case you don't know, a sticky is a topic which stays at the top of the list. That might save some time for both you and the members of the forum. If you've already done so, please forgive me, I haven't looked for such a topic yet.


You want to get started in model railroading? You just looking for a train under the tree? These are the people to talk to. I myself am getting back into G scale, and this time I plan to be way more active than I have been. I can tell you when I was starting G scale, or more like wanting to take the hobby to the next level, this site was a big asset. If you get any grief from certain members about the changes... well after all it's your job and I'm sure you've experienced resistance before. But speaking to the members of the forum, let's make this as smooth as possible. After all, this is an asset to everyone, we shouldn't abandon it simply because ownership changed hands. Imagine where the Santa Fe would be today if it didn't adapt to new conditions. We must do the same in order to keep this forum a great resource for modelers. However I do share the same concerns, and as I said above I would like to see the details if it wouldn't be too much trouble.

I wish everyone a great holiday season and with all this change that has been occurring in the large scale community, let's work to turn that change into something positive.









--James








You're absolutely right! I was wondering how long it would be until we had a post like this.....
The real issues have been discussed a bit here, more elsewhere.
All you have to do is to do a small bit of research into some of the other forums owned by VS.
Takes less work than posting here, almost.
Doesn't bother me one way or another, actually.
VS is into it to make money. Shad apparently was into it to cover costs.
Advertisements are a big part of VS websites, and need to be.
You ever go to the Clambake sites?
You are correct, in that you cannot vouch for every one. I know for a fact you cannot for me.
Time will tell.
There is really only one hobbyist-run LS website forum left. I suspect there will soon be others.
TOC


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Dec 2013 07:54 PM 
There is really only one hobbyist-run LS website forum left. I suspect there will soon be others.
TOC

You seem to be a bit out of touch.......

I can think of a bunch of English Large scale forums

http://www.usatgscalegroup.com/phpbb/
http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/forumdisplay.php?166-G-Scale
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums
http://bigtrainoperator.com/soapbox/bb/index.php
http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/
http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/
Plus at least three Large Scale Yahoo Groups in English.

Some not very active,I'll grant you that, but that's understandable since Large Scale seems to be limping along in Niorth America right now.


Then there are at least a dozen Large Scale forums in German.
If anyone is into European trains, those are good to check - Google Translate does a passable job to understand what is going on.

Right now there is a lot more Large Scale activity and action in Europe than in North America, Piko, TrainLine and LGB have all just introduced brand new locomotives (all new tooling) and are continuing to do so.
US Large Scale suppliers come up mostly with repaints and the odd new car.

Knut


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Most of the ones I see are yahoo related. There are some, but usually specific in nature, are they naught? Swiss? German Rails? British Rails? 

These ones were the open-variety type.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

You can tell the measure of a man by the way he treats his friends, even the ones he's never met. 

We were dumped in the wilderness 

You showed up with a lamp, said, "Follow me" and built a new place for us to come to 

When life, as it invariably does, caused a change of path for you, you didn't dump us back out in the wilderness, but found someone else to make sure we still had a place to come to. 

As you move forward, you will always be able to look back here and see dozens upon dozens of thumbs in the air. 

Job well done, sir, 
and Thank You


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well stated Mark, and unlike Lysol, which dumped people into the wilderness TWICE now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 12 Dec 2013 02:49 PM 
Very well stated Mark, and unlike Lysol, which dumped people into the wilderness TWICE now. Yes, well said.... I've had a chance to talk one-on-one with some of the new folks and it was quite cordial and very understanding.... 

Things change... and changing things can grow...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not exactly sure I buy any of that. 
Give it a while to get up to speed and see how you feel about being dumped into a marketer's lair. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

In Private Filtering. That's what I have on the unpatched browser. There is a registry key to change (I have the data somewhere) to default it to "on". 
IE 8 and newer, may be default on 11. 
Go to m"tools" at the top, see if it's checked. The reg key change makes it default checked. 
TOC


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got IE-11 and it's own blocker won't download to my PC. I down loaded both Ad Blocker Plus and Ad Blocker Pro last night and neither worked with IE-11.But, I shouldn't even need this as I am a First Classless Member. Obviously, who ever is working on this site, isn't checking their work as I shouldn't be getting ads and they totally screwed up the chatroom with their banner ad. 

These type of issues will do nothing but drive people away from this website. It's no wonder LSC people are laughing at us.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 10 Dec 2013 10:21 PM 
Most of the ones I see are yahoo related. There are some, but usually specific in nature, are they naught? Swiss? German Rails? British Rails? 
None of the ones where I posted a link are Yahoo related - the Large Scale Yahoo Groups are in addition to that.

And as far as I can tell, they all try to cover all Large Scale manufacturers.
http://www.usatgscalegroup.com/phpbb/

Focuses on USA Trains products since there was never a USA Trains specific forum - we had LGB specific forums and Aristo-Craft specific, but not USA Trains.
But that usatgscalegroup includes a section for all Large Scale manufacturers

http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine...66-G-Scale

The Trainboard is model trains in general with a section for G-Scale, not very active

http://bigtrainoperator.com/soapbox.../index.php

Big Train Operator used to be just LGB but that changed many years back

The railroad specific forums tend to be more in the German-speaking ones.

But in general (and related to LSOL closing shop), any of the on-line forums and discussion groups can just close tomorrow and all the information contributed over the years can disappear. MLS is no different - here a whole bunch of archived info ended up in limboland...or was that resurrected when I stopped looking at MLS after email notification was turned off?
Email notification now works as others have reported - I think that is a big time saver, thanks to whoever brought this back.

Knut

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/


----------

